
A Much-Hyped Covid-19 Drug Is Almost Identical to a Black-Market Cat Cure - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/05/remdesivir-cats/611341/
======
Fjolsvith
I wonder what other miracle cures are out there that big pharma hasn't brought
to market.

